
Man Hacked into Google in Fake Job Interview - mineshaftgap
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-mathematician-hacked-into-google-because-he-thought-it-was-part-of-a-job-interview-2012-10
======
throwwit
Actual story: [http://www.wired.com/2012/10/dkim-vulnerability-
widespread/a...](http://www.wired.com/2012/10/dkim-vulnerability-
widespread/all/) (2012)

------
davidglauber
LOL. Awesome story. I guess that if he wanted the job he would have used other
ways to verity his email from Google.

